# KINDLY BEAR WITH ME: FIRST ATTEMPT



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

Hi guys
I'm sure you guys answer MANY MANY DiY Q's but hopefully mine are sensible, precise n straight to the point.
So next week I want to mix two profiles:
1). a Nutty Soho
2). A coffee and tobacco profile

My questions are:
-Does the below seem too nutty to you?



-For the coffee and tobacco mix, can one add more concentrates to a one shot? Wanted to use the below:

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/roasted-caramel-latte-one-shot-10ml

But mix in some soho for a tobacco mix in it as well.

PS...the nutty soho was a recipe I saw made by member called Silhouette on the E-liquid-recipes site.

Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> I'm sure you guys answer MANY MANY DiY Q's but hopefully mine are sensible, precise n straight to the point.
> So next week I want to mix two profiles:
> 1). a Nutty Soho
> ...


I like the first one allready! 

I think you may have to be a bit carefull with adding to a one shot, it may ruin the profile in totality, as whatever you add may clash with what is in there. If you are looking for a great coffee/cookie/tobacco vape have a look at @Rude Rudi Morning Glory, a three in one to put a smile on your dial! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-11#post-629003 The concentrates may be a problem, but I can promise you you they won’t go to waste. Nommness is great with this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I like the first one allready!
> 
> I think you may have to be a bit carefull with adding to a one shot, it may ruin the profile in totality, as whatever you add may clash with what is in there. If you are looking for a great coffee/cookie/tobacco vape have a look at @Rude Rudi Morning Glory, a three in one to put a smile on your dial! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-11#post-629003 The concentrates may be a problem, but I can promise you you they won’t go to waste. Nommness is great with this one.


Thank you bud @Room Fogger I see that is coffee, vanilla, caramel and biscuit tho. No tobacco unless I add in some soho but keen to also try it without soho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/7/18)

That should be nutty enough if that is what you are looking for @Ruwaid. Percentages looks ok for me.

Of course you can add concentrates to a one shot. Not sure if FA Soho will add a tobacco taste though - it is not very tobacco-y on its own as it is. Maybe add some INW Black for Pipe - I would start at 1.0%. It would need a good steep then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

@Andre thank you bud...its good to know that about Soho and yes...its very subtle tobacco. What else can I get instead of the INW Black for Pipe that's similar but requires a steep of a week or so?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Andre thank you bud...its good to know that about Soho and yes...its very subtle tobacco. What else can I get instead of the INW Black for Pipe that's similar but requires a steep of a week or so?


Nothing really like INW Black for Pipe that I know of, but FLV Cured Tobacco (at 1.0% to 2.0%) should also work a treat - 24 hours steeping is more than good enough for the FLV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruben (19/7/18)

in my past experience tobacco flavours don't work well unless you really have a very good and well tested recipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

Sorry bud @Andre I was under the impression that INW Black for Pipe required weeks of steeping when you mentioned "good steep" but if that also would work after 24 hours that keen to try that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Sorry bud @Andre I was under the impression that INW Black for Pipe required weeks of steeping when you mentioned "good steep" but if that also would work after 24 hours that keen to try that?


No, no, sorry I did not express it well enough. INW Black for Pipe does require at least a month's steep. FLV Cured Tobacco just needs a few hours to mingle well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

